# Sig Sauer Mosquito Threaded Barrel Cap Needed



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello I am looking for a barrel cap for threading on the sig sauer mosquito. Has to be in perfect condition. anyone that has one or knows a place that ships one to canada it would be greatly appreciated. I have paypal.


----------

